# Drivers door window adjustment



## jgotzens (Jul 15, 2014)

Trying to get the drivers side door window to move in at the top to get a seal between the back verticle weather strip on my 66 convertible.

The rear window channel had the adjustment bracket which looks like the place I want to adjust. I loosen the retaining nut and when I turn the adjustment screw the whole bracket inside spins. I'm guessing this is not right and the screw is frozen in the bracket. I can actually move the channel enough to spin the bracket in and out for adjustment but I didn't mess with it too much for fear of breaking it entirely. Is this the right place to adjust? I have the Fisher manual, but there are so many models covered it's hard to tell if I am looking at the right one. How hard is it to replace these internal door parts?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I recently went through this with my '67 convertible. There is a not-so-obvious phillips head screw, that I believe is located at the outside of the door in the door jamb area by the striker, that allows the channel to tilt in or out. It's been awhile, and I forget exactly where it is. There is one for the front channel, too, by the wing window channel. Without these loose, you'll be struggling like you're doing trying to get the lower channel studs adjusted. After I found these two screws, the whole thing came together in no time, and the windows aligned perfectly with no wind noise or water leaks. I just wish I had a picture to show you. So, look again at ALL the fasteners, particularly at the TOP areas of the two window guide channels. That's where the main adjustment is.


----------



## jgotzens (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks geetoguy! I think I know the screw. It's on the door jam toward the top, pretty large head. I thought it was part of the striker mechanism holding it inplace. It's painted over as well. I'll give it a try after work today.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If it's stuck and won't unscrew, you could try to put the screwdriver into the head of the screw then whack the back of the screwdriver handle with a hammer. Don't get carried away.


----------



## jgotzens (Jul 15, 2014)

The screww was actually a self tapping type with a bolt head (1/2 inch socket) and washer. Even with that said, it wouldn't back out all the way, and I didn't want to get carried away and snap the head off. I used a piece of wood and a rubber mallet to persuade it back and forth enough to get to within less than a quater inch from being tight against the vertical weather stripping on the matching back quarter window. I couldn't get it any further, so it looks like I need to now adjust the back window. Being a convertible it looksl like I may ahve to take the back seat out to get the cover off to get to those adjustments. Have you done the back windows? Pretty much the same process with the adjustments?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yes. Those are the screws..painted over, you'd never suspect! For the rear glass, you need to pull the lower seat cushion to remove the panels. Not difficult. I use vaseline/wheel bearing grease sparingly on the mechanisim....do NOT use white lithium grease.


----------

